# What PSI do you guys use?



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

What PSI do you guys put in your tires right now I'm doing the 40 that was stated on the tire, this is my DD and you know just messing around. However I just wanted to know if anyone used a different PSI and got better results.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Thus far I've gone with the 35psi that's stated on the door jam tag. So far, so good but I haven't tried anything else yet for comparison.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

33psi and I use nitrogen.....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't say this anymore clearly....
Unless you have the original tires on your car, do NOT use the tire clad sticker on the door for tire pressure info!!!
Look at your tires and give them what the tire manufacturer want in there!
I just had this argument with the local police dept. that are running high speed tires that are set up to run at 51 psi, but their shop was using the door tag @ 33 psi! They were running around on half flat tires. Imagine trying to do a high speed chase with 4 flat tires!


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

jezzz my tires say 33 LOL

I can say this anymore clearly!!!!

Use nitrogen, It's so much more stable. My tire pressure does not change not matter the temp from -10F to 103F and when the tires heats up it does not change

:lol:party:


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Def use what it states from the tire company, not the door. Thats the 'stock' tire specs.

As far as nitrogen, I think it is a cool idea, but not worth paying money for. Personally, I like having the check my tire pressure once and a while. Give me a reason to look for uneven tire wear and stuff like that while I'm there.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Rukee said:


> I can't say this anymore clearly....
> Unless you have the original tires on your car, do NOT use the tire clad sticker on the door for tire pressure info!!!
> Look at your tires and give them what the tire manufacturer want in there!
> I just had this argument with the local police dept. that are running high speed tires that are set up to run at 51 psi, but their shop was using the door tag @ 33 psi! They were running around on half flat tires. Imagine trying to do a high speed chase with 4 flat tires!


Who is that for? I have original tires and the other two in this thread, according to them, don't, and they're going by what it says on the tire. I may be new to GTO's but not to cars as the GTO is only the 50th car I've owned in my lifetime.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

HP11 said:


> Who is that for? I have original tires and the other two in this thread, according to them, don't, and they're going by what it says on the tire. I may be new to GTO's but not to cars as the GTO is only the 50th car I've owned in my lifetime.


jezz your old


----------



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

MJGTOWISH said:


> jezz your old



HaHaha 
How old did you say you were again HP11? (Just a side question)

So the answers are good. Now different question...What are the pluses to nitrogen besides staying in the tire at high temps. Also where do you buy it?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It's for anyone reading it and driving any kind of car or truck that has tires.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The tire info on the door jam is for the size tire that came with the car. If the size tire has been altered go by the PSI on the tire but do not exceed the psi indicated.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I usually run sidewall max, 51psi, however I usually only do that for the fronts. The rears I run like 48. I like running that way for both economy, and it helps balance out shoulder wear from aggressive cornering up front.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> The tire info on the door jam is for the size tire that came with the car. If the size tire has been altered go by the PSI on the tire but do not exceed the psi indicated.


You can have two tires the same size but from different manufactures with different PSI recommendations. You should really check the tires.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I have aftermarket rims and tires on my GTO and I don't run what on the sidewall. The sidewall is stating the max inflation pressure not what is recommended for the car. Stock tires you go by the door jamb or the owners manual because it is different for loads, and speed.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

I gotta disagree with the what the tire says theory. I always saw only the "MAX pressure allowable" on the sidewall anyway. The pressure in your tires should be based on the size tire, and probably more importantly, the weight of the vehicle. You cant put the same pressure in the same size tire on a car that weighs 4500 lbs as one that weighs 3500 lbs. Just as alot of cars have higher recomended pressure in the front where the motor is, where there is more weight. The entire footprint of the tire will change causing wear issues bigtime as well as safety issues. My buddies Ferrari requires like 4 lbs more in the rear due to the mid engine design. I have never heard of going by what is on the tire.


----------



## Monarofan (Apr 17, 2007)

I also use 35psi. Seems to give the best ride/performance. I have Goodyear Eagle F1 all seasons on stock 17" rims.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

sometimes you can check with the manufacturer for the size or at Tire Rack or Discount Tire and they will publish the recommended PSI on the net...I wouldn't run the max listed on the sidewall...kaboom...
Bill


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I wouldn't go by what's stated on the tire either. Never have. I was really surprised to see that response posted with such emphasis and also why I questioned who it was directed towads.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I go by what the "authorities" on the subject state. Of course depending on what authority you listen to you'll get a different opinion, kinda like global warming I guess..... From what I learned a long time ago and my past practice has been.....As long as the tire on the car is the same size, load rating etc that came from factory go by the door jam sticker. I have never read anywhere where say Goodrich PSI in the same size tire load rating etc will be any different than say a Goodyear tire however, notice below in red what GM states about the door jam sticker. 

Never thought there would be so much debate on this. IMO if in doubt or for peace of mind go by sidewall not exceeding the max. 

Here is a partial statement from the owners manual on PSI:
Inflation - Tire Pressure
Tires need the correct amount of air pressure to operate
effectively.
Notice: Do not let anyone tell you that
under-inflation or over-inflation is all right. It is not.
If your tires do not have enough air (under-inflation),
you can get the following:
• Too much flexing
• Too much heat
• Tire overloading
• Premature or irregular wear
• Poor handling
• Reduced fuel economy
If your tires have too much air (over-inflation), you
can get the following:
• Unusual wear
• Poor handling
• Rough ride
• Needless damage from road hazards

*A Tire and Loading Information label is attached to your
vehicle’s center pillar, below the driver’s door latch.
This label lists your vehicle’s original equipment
tires and their recommended cold tire inflation pressures.
The recommended cold tire inflation pressure, shown
on the label, is the minimum amount of air pressure
needed to support your vehicle’s maximum load carrying
capacity. For more information regarding how much
weight your vehicle can carry, see Loading Your Vehicle
on page 4-29.*
5


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

> This label lists your vehicle’s original equipment
> tires and their recommended cold tire inflation pressures.


That, however, states nothing about the brand of tire. Since most manufacturers don't just use one brand as OEM, I would say that pertains to OEM size, load rating, etc., as you stated and, to me, does not imply anything relative to tire brand.

Question: Is the factory recomended pressure for the 18" tires that same as for the 17"?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

HP11 said:


> Question: Is the factory recomended pressure for the 18" tires that same as for the 17"?


Nope. Thats per owners manual.


We sort have driven off course with the OP question. He seems to be running higher than recommened pressures in his tires, bad idea. What some people have cleared that up including JUDGE.




Here is is second question:


vance_pounders said:


> So the answers are good. Now different question...What are the pluses to nitrogen besides staying in the tire at high temps. Also where do you buy it?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The OP's question was 'What PSI do yo guys use?', which I answered and there's no wrong answer to that. I'm not the only one to 'drive off course' here, I just went along for the ride.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

HP11 said:


> The OP's question was 'What PSI do yo guys use?', which I answered and there's no wrong answer to that. I'm not the only one to 'drive off course' here, I just went along for the ride.


I was not directing it toward you thats why I said "*WE*" including me.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Simply put..... MY answer to the OP's question is : I go by the door jam recommendations. UNLESS the size of the tires from OEM were deviated from then I go by the sidewall PSI recom.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Simply put..... MY answer to the OP's question is : I go by the door jam recommendations.


I do too when I put my stock wheels and tires on.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

The best thing to do is document your tread depth at the center and both shoulders of each tire each time you check your pressure. I have an MS Excel spreadsheet documenting tread depth at least monthly (along with odometer reading and PSI) for each car. Sounds a little cooky, but it gives you a history and can show trends in tire wear. I've got my Grand Am down to a science (especially since I have a summer and winter set of tires), but I don't have enough data for the GTO yet.

I got real anal about it since I'm prone to having bead leaks. I eventually got them all fixed, but I was filling leaky tires almost twice a week. That's why I say nitrogen fills are impractical and unnecessarily expensive. What if you've got a bead leak? Then you just blew your wad on nothing. Better to just own an air compressor and keep an eye on your tire pressure.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

GM4life said:


> I was not directing it toward you thats why I said "*WE*" including me.


I know. I was being obtuse not argumentative. :cheers


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Poncho Dan said:


> The best thing to do is document your tread depth at the center and both shoulders of each tire each time you check your pressure. I have an MS Excel spreadsheet documenting tread depth at least monthly (along with odometer reading and PSI) for each car. Sounds a little cooky, but it gives you a history and can show trends in tire wear. I've got my Grand Am down to a science (especially since I have a summer and winter set of tires), but I don't have enough data for the GTO yet.
> 
> I got real anal about it since I'm prone to having bead leaks. I eventually got them all fixed, but I was filling leaky tires almost twice a week. That's why I say nitrogen fills are impractical and unnecessarily expensive. What if you've got a bead leak? Then you just blew your wad on nothing. Better to just own an air compressor and keep an eye on your tire pressure.


A proper tire don't leak....... if you tire is leaking at the bead your rim is faulty get it fixed...... None of my tires leak. and BTW dealers usually will fill up your tire with nitro for free..... well at mine we do lol (I'm a porter not a stealsman)


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I think I get bead leaks because I don't specify for the tire flunky to use a wire brush and clean up the inner lip of the wheel.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

HP11 said:


> I know. I was being obtuse not argumentative. :cheers


:cheers


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Poncho Dan said:


> I think I get bead leaks because I don't specify for the tire flunky to use a wire brush and clean up the inner lip of the wheel.


Should have did it yourself :lol:

Do you have aftermarket rims? Also do you have a big bin? Do a submerge test......


----------



## canadianGTO (Aug 8, 2009)

I have 18" wheels and if I recall correctly (GTO is not here to check exact pressure) but I believe the front calls for 33 psi and the rears 39 psi.
I was quite surprised to see different pressures for front and rear.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

I'll chime in just so that everyone is clear. 

If you are running stock tires that are equally load rated to the OE tires you should be running the recommended PSI in your vehicles door jam. Some run + or - a lb or two for personal preference but it is not recommended to deviate from the OE recommendations in this case. 

If you are running tire that has a different load rating than the stock tires your pressure recomendation will be different. Consult a wheel and tire retailer for the correct pressure recommendation.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Yup...



silversport said:


> sometimes you can check with the manufacturer for the size or at Tire Rack or _*Discount Tire *_and they will publish the recommended PSI on the net...I wouldn't run the max listed on the sidewall...kaboom...
> 
> Bill


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Sometimes it's amazing to watch what happens on a car site when some on asks a very simple question.......the sidebars, tangents, misinformation, unsolocited advice, rudeness, etc.:willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

HP11 said:


> Sometimes it's amazing to watch what happens on a car site when some on asks a very simple question.......the sidebars, tangents, misinformation, unsolocited advice, rudeness, etc.:willy:


You meen like don't run the recommended tire pressure located right on the tire or it may explode? :lol:


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...cuz it's the max pressure???...
Bill


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you REALLY think they are going to put a recommended tire pressure on the tire that will explode the tire?? Seriously??


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Rukee said:


> Do you REALLY think they are going to put a recommended tire pressure on the tire that will explode the tire?? Seriously??


I haven't taken anything in this thread seriously since post #2.:lol:


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

If the pressure is supposed to be different front and rear how do you go by the tires rating which if a car has all 4 of the same size will be identical? I only ask because I see a lot of FWD cars use higher pressure in the front.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Do you REALLY think they are going to put a recommended tire pressure on the tire that will explode the tire?? Seriously??


If that was directed to me...no...it IS the max pressure for the tire and that is with everything, driver, passenger and whatever...if you MAX it without the car being loaded I would expect the car to ride poorly...I never put anything to max and then take it a bit farther without expecting your exceeding max to be a recipe' for disaster...I did think this thread was getting somewhat tongue in cheek but perhaps I missed it...:confused...
Bill


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You most certainly can run the max pressure located on the tire without fear of it exploding. You will also get the best MPG you can get running the max pressure. For the 20yrs I`ve had an auto repair shop I've always filled tires to the max pressure listed on the tires and have never never seen a tire explode. Saying so is just irresponsible IMHO.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Back about 1976 I purcashed a '67 Camaro from a girl I wroked with. Her hubby filled the tires along with detaling the car. I was driving along when a rear tire exploded. I checked the PSI in the other 3 .. all were at 85lbs PSI.

I don't know how he got that much in there but he did. I was lucky I didn't lose control of the car. That episode taught me to monitor the PSI.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

again...I was being tongue in cheek which is the direction this thread was going...I think running at max pressure is irresponsible but that's what I was always told by tire guys...if it's worked for you, more power to you...but running at max pressure leaves little room for pressure changes due to atmospheric pressure as well as changing loads...again...that makes logical sense to me...your experience is different than mine...
Bill


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Tread depth measurements will tell you if you're running high or low. A full 1/32" difference between shoulder and centerline is already getting pretty severe.


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

I'd just like to know why there are different recommended tire pressures on the door for the front and back of cars (based on weight distribution among other things I would assume) if I should only be running at what is written on the side of the tire.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

What I've learned since this thread started

1. My door jam says 35 psi (cold) for both front and rear. (17s)
2. The OE tires have a max inflation recommendation of 44 psi (per tirerack)
3. According to GTO Judge's post, the 35 psi is the minimum recommended psi, meaning the tire should be inflated between 35 and 44 psi.
4. There is no way the maximum recommended tire pressure is anywhere close to "exploding the tire" nor is it irresponsible if you run at that psi.
5. My current tires (they're 18's) have a max pressure of 50 psi and I was running less than 35 (well 35 front, 32 rear). I also looks like I have uneven tread depth from the center out.

So after this thread, I adjusted my tire pressures (to 44 psi) and have driven around for the last few days and there is a noticeable difference. Yes, the ride is a little harsher but overall, the car rides better, feels more planted and gets better traction. Gas mileage maybe went up 1/2 a mpg (I do a lot of city driving)

So, thanks y'all


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Had you car been equipped with 18's from the factory, it would have had a door tag that read front: 33 psi and rear: 39 psi. I don't know how that factors in since your wheels are aftermarket and your tired may or may not be the same size/load rating etc. as the OEM tires.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I dont know some of you can run such a high pressure and not wear out only the middle of the tires. that happened to me running 35 so i dropped to 32 and am wearing evenly.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Right now I have NITTO DR 555s on the rear and I run them around 36-38 . My front are factory OEMs and I run them around 34-36 . Both within tire makers recommended specs


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

Funny, I was under the car yesterday waiting for the tranny to drain and happened to look at the tires. It says, maximum pressure 44 psi for mounting, "refer to owners manual for correct inflation pressure".


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

CChase said:


> Funny, I was under the car yesterday waiting for the tranny to drain and happened to look at the tires. It says, maximum pressure 44 psi for mounting, "refer to owners manual for correct inflation pressure".


It's always best to do what is stated on the tires you are using.


----------



## GTOworshiper9 (Apr 12, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Simply put..... MY answer to the OP's question is : I go by the door jam recommendations. UNLESS the size of the tires from OEM were deviated from then I go by the sidewall PSI recom.


Isnt the psi on the sidewall the max psi the tire can hold?? which means it would be bad to fill them up to that psi?


----------



## GTOworshiper9 (Apr 12, 2009)

o and i run 40 psi all around


----------

